# Best way to adjust Link Couplers?



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Do you have a tried and true method to adjust American Flyer Link Couplers to eliminate the potential to uncouple? Now that I have my track working fairly well I get an occasional uncoupling. I have tried to make sure the each coupler is on the same plane and level. There must be some other thing to check for. Thanks!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have no help on link couplers. I have trouble every once in awhile with knuckle couplers
coming open for no apparent reason.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

I read somewhere that one bit of advice was to take a small round file to round the underside of the hook. It works OK but not the complete answer. Personally I dislike cars that have been converted from the link couplers. Especially for passenger cars as they end up too far apart and tend to uncouple when running over a re-railer or a switch.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I just make sure the couplers are parallel with the track, and they must move freely.. There is a set measurement for the link and knuckle couplers, but off-hand, I don't know what it is. There's also a tool that measures the correct distance in 4 different gauges, but again, I don't have one.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

What are you guys using to lubricate the couplers?

Gary


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

yd328 said:


> What are you guys using to lubricate the couplers?
> 
> Gary


Just a light oil.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

All good advise as to checking link couplers from those posted above. One of my books states that the coupler weight on links and knuckles at the bottom of the weight should be 1/32" from the top of the rail head to the bottom of the weight measuring with a flat plastic or metal plate of that thickness laying on top of the track. Anything that's flat will work providing you can get that thickness. One other thing I read but can't remember where or when was to use #8 rubber bands looped over the pins in a cris-cross pattern on linkers to keep them from coming undone. Of course, this won't allow the remote uncoupling but will keep the couplers connected. I haven't tried this to verify it but sounds reasonable. The other things worth repeating are good track work, coupler pins horizontal to the track,and no stiffness in the coupler on the pin. Hope this helps.


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

Best way in my view is not to adjust them and just buy these:
http://www.adaptercoupler.com/lcl.html 
Cheap, easy, nearly invisible, no decoupling, no de-rails.


----------

